# Got UR? engines in the SE!



## PoVolks (Oct 2, 2003)

Here are some engines that seem proper and aren't too expensive considering the package they come with. Really close to the Atlanta area. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...%3AIT
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Got UR? engines in the SE! (Sciroccist)*

The person selling those engines is a known scammer. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## PoVolks (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: Got UR? engines in the SE! (yumyjagermiester)*

really?








my bad...I hav never done business wit'em


----------



## Der KdF (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: Got UR? engines in the SE! (Sciroccist)*

I have a 1993 S4 150k pearl white w/grey leather fly in and drive it home 4500.00 runs great would make a great daily driver please dont make me part it out.contact scott 1 801-269-9205 or [email protected]


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Got UR? engines in the SE! (Sciroccist)*

Yup. Avoid at all costs.
My friend Paul is selling his S-car - mechanically sound, 170k miles or so, ugly paint, ugly wheels, $4000, he's located in Colorado.


----------



## PoVolks (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: Got UR? engines in the SE! (billzcat1)*

man, I'm looking to get a low mileager, even if it means paying a little more, but it is impossible to get a loan for an older car these days.








I might actually end up getting a bi turbo S4/A6 6spd


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Got UR? engines in the SE! (Sciroccist)*

Sciroccist, you have a bank or belong to a credit union? Credit unions are usually more lienient/generous. Mine gave me the option to borrow the value of the car plus an additional 20% to cover registration and other fees that might come with registering a car.


----------



## Mr. Ninja (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: Got UR? engines in the SE! (Der KdF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Der KdF* »_I have a 1993 S4 150k pearl white w/grey leather fly in and drive it home 4500.00 runs great would make a great daily driver please dont make me part it out.contact scott 1 801-269-9205 or [email protected]

sent you an email and IM...


----------



## urM.I.B. (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: Got UR? engines in the SE! (Der KdF)*

uh scott.... your's is a '92. go to my pic poster on AW for pics!
sorry I have not gotten them to you yet but the new job is running my ass ragged!
Kelly


----------

